# Prison Life RP (18+) -Guards Wanted!



## Taloorali (Jul 12, 2017)

Story:

(Edit: Hey! We could really use some people who are up for playing as prison guards. If you're interested, I'll send you the Discord link. We can discuss guidelines as a group, so don't worry. Everyone is welcome!)

Steelwille Correctional Facility stands as one of the most notorious prisons ever built. Infamous for corruption and gangs, it's really the prisoners who run the place. Guards tend to turn a blind eye towards whatever gang boss currently rules, and for the past year it's been a sleek dark lion named Brenaditz, who seems untouchable. At least for now.

This is an open RP group for people 18+. 
It's mostly centered around the actions of the prisoners, and hopefully soon, guards.

If you have ideas please reply!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 12, 2017)

ohhh sounds interesting, perfect for my cheetah :3


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

I would be up for an RP via PM or discord, if you have the time...


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> ohhh sounds interesting, perfect for my cheetah :3



Hey pal what you in for LOL


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 12, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Hey pal what you in for LOL


busted being a cheetah cheetin', you? X3


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh nothing major,  I just ran into a ex-lover at the park... with my car...



...repeatedly 



shapeless0ne said:


> busted being a cheetah cheetin', you? X3


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

This actually might be a fun game to post in the open discussion, What has  the furry above been locked up for?  Far be it I could see it getting out of hand real quick


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 12, 2017)

XD did ya have your head hangin' out the window with your tongue out wile you where at it?


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> XD did ya have your head hangin' out the window with your tongue out wile you where at it?



Well of course it's the only way I like to drive, and if this pup is going to run down a fellow arthro might as well look cute while doing so. You don't HAVE to be a fox to be crazy, thats just a stereotype 

So you wanta be my cell mate buddy oh pal...


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 12, 2017)

sure thingy, just try not to give me fleas :3


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> sure thingy, just try not to give me fleas :3



Oh... so you saw that post then


----------



## poproxxy (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd be down, is it a group rp?


----------



## Taloorali (Jul 12, 2017)

poproxxy said:


> I'd be down, is it a group rp?


I mean, there's no reason it couldn't be. It might make it more interesting, actually. My only concern would be keeping up with other people- I work most days and wouldn't want to leave people hanging, but if there were people up for casual rp then I'd love it!


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

Taloorali said:


> I mean, there's no reason it couldn't be. It might make it more interesting, actually. My only concern would be keeping up with other people- I work most days and wouldn't want to leave people hanging, but if there were people up for casual rp then I'd love it!



Works for me


----------



## Taloorali (Jul 12, 2017)

If all of you were interested I could set up a group discord or telegram! As long as everybody doesn't mind taking it slow, with busy schedules and all. It could be a prison dorm "activity" session...


----------



## Taloorali (Jul 12, 2017)

Add me on Discord, I'm #talurali2861 and I'll set up a group chat!


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 12, 2017)

Taloorali said:


> Add me on Discord, I'm #talurali2861 and I'll set up a group chat!



I've never used discord before but I can setup an account tonight. Once I set up my account do I just  search using the user name above ?


----------



## poproxxy (Jul 13, 2017)

Taloorali said:


> Add me on Discord, I'm #talurali2861 and I'll set up a group chat!


That isn't working for me. You need the four numbers after the # too


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 13, 2017)

I have a few characters which might be interesting to try it with. My discord is C4theSlime#9434, add me!


----------



## Taloorali (Jul 13, 2017)

poproxxy said:


> That isn't working for me. You need the four numbers after the # too


Whoops, it's Talurali#2861, I just put the hashtag in the wrong spot.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 13, 2017)

ooh, sounds interesting. Would I be able to join?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 13, 2017)

my discord is shapeless0ne#3999 can't wait to get started :3c


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 13, 2017)

My discord is Goodspeed0398 this should be a lot of fun


----------



## Taloorali (Jul 13, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> ooh, sounds interesting. Would I be able to join?


Yeah, what's your Discord?


----------



## Fortebx (Jul 13, 2017)

Sounds interesting. Don't mind me tagging along? Think a shark is perfect in a prison scenario lol


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 13, 2017)

Fortebx said:


> Sounds interesting. Don't mind me tagging along? Think a shark is perfect in a prison scenario lol



As long as you don't get  stuck in my cell, humidity reeks havoc on my fur Lol


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jul 13, 2017)

Im interested. My discord is NightFlame12 #1768


----------



## Ninth (Jul 13, 2017)

This seems pretty interesting! I'd be cool with joining too~ As long as it's not too busy (Flerf#1455)


----------



## Taloorali (Jul 14, 2017)

Alright, I sent access codes on Discord, please message me if you need one


----------



## poproxxy (Jul 14, 2017)

Taloorali said:


> Alright, I sent access codes on Discord, please message me if you need one


Wait, did you make the group? I didn't get an invite yet


----------



## Ninth (Jul 14, 2017)

Ahh, I never got one either xc I don't think you've added me yet


----------



## Fortebx (Jul 14, 2017)

silly me i forgot my discord: 

fortebx1#4661

^^"


----------



## Taloorali (Jul 14, 2017)

Later today I'm going to start some introductory posts on the server to lay out some ideas and things. I'm thinking that with so many people, we might have several smaller RPs going on inside the server? Maybe divide it up by cell block (this has adult themes, so maybe you pair up with someone of the same interest)


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 14, 2017)

Taloorali said:


> Later today I'm going to start some introductory posts on the server to lay out some ideas and things. I'm thinking that with so many people, we might have several smaller RPs going on inside the server? Maybe divide it up by cell block (this has adult themes, so maybe you pair up with someone of the same interest)



Would these interact in any way? Ooh, so exited


----------



## Taloorali (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't see why not! I guess now that we have so many people, we're RPing as a whole cell block- how does this sound:
On Discord you can have certain sections for different chats. Maybe each cell has their own for their "privacy", and then we use the others as public areas like the yard, canteen, and common room where we all talk?


----------



## t-s-w (Jul 14, 2017)

Okay, I'd love to be added into this. @moopuns#1841


----------



## LutsyMcFluffFluff (Jul 17, 2017)

Is there any chance that I could join this still? My discord is General_Woof#7549


----------



## Taloorali (Jul 18, 2017)

LutsyMcFluffFluff said:


> Is there any chance that I could join this still? My discord is General_Woof#7549


Here's today's code! 
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey, if anyone still wants to jump into an RP we still have plenty of space in the Prison. It's a very active group with a lot going on but we don't bite unless you want us too. (18 and over only-sorry kids)


----------



## Balskarr (Jul 25, 2017)

Looking for some guards, eh? This sounds like something perfect for my character. I'd love to discuss joining you lot in this

Discord: Balskarr#3648


----------



## Taloorali (Jul 25, 2017)

Balskarr said:


> Looking for some guards, eh? This sounds like something perfect for my character. I'd love to discuss joining you lot in this
> 
> Discord: Balskarr#3648


I sent you message on Discord!


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 26, 2017)

This may turn out interesting. Is it SFW or NSFW?


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 26, 2017)

Also, what would a character requirement be other than age? I have male and female characters that I can explain each in detail to see who the better fit is.


----------



## Amiir (Jul 26, 2017)

A prison RP you say? Sounds interesting, but before actually participating would it be a problem if I lurked a little bit beforehand? Get in the room and see how's it look like first

Should the answer be yes here's my nick and number: Amiir #0387. Feel free to invite me if you want to man


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 26, 2017)

I would like to lurk as well. M2the2ndpower#3659 NSFW is okay


----------



## Taloorali (Aug 1, 2017)

Amiir said:


> A prison RP you say? Sounds interesting, but before actually participating would it be a problem if I lurked a little bit beforehand? Get in the room and see how's it look like first
> 
> Should the answer be yes here's my nick and number: Amiir #0387. Feel free to invite me if you want to man


Hey! So sorry, I didn't see this. Are you still interested?


----------



## Amiir (Aug 1, 2017)

Taloorali said:


> Hey! So sorry, I didn't see this. Are you still interested?


It's ok and sure!


----------



## Jack Belinski (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello there, I'm a big discord user and an avid role player, I have some characters who would be absolutely perfect for this, please reply if you don't mind me joining.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 2, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> Hello there, I'm a big discord user and an avid role player, I have some characters who would be absolutely perfect for this, please reply if you don't mind me joining.



Glad you're showing some interest! I'll put in a word for ya


----------



## Jack Belinski (Aug 2, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Glad you're showing some interest! I'll put in a word for ya


Many thanks, Comrade


----------



## Taloorali (Aug 2, 2017)

Amiir said:


> It's ok and sure!


Here's the login for Discord! 
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Taloorali (Aug 2, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> Hello there, I'm a big discord user and an avid role player, I have some characters who would be absolutely perfect for this, please reply if you don't mind me joining.


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
Here you go!


----------



## Amiir (Aug 4, 2017)

Taloorali said:


> Here's the login for Discord!
> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


Hey man, would you be so kind to send me the invite again please? I only clicked on it now and it's expired, mea culpa for opening it so late


----------



## Taloorali (Aug 4, 2017)

Amiir said:


> Hey man, would you be so kind to send me the invite again please? I only clicked on it now and it's expired, mea culpa for opening it so late


Here you go!
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Amiir (Aug 4, 2017)

Taloorali said:


> Here you go!
> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


It worked, thanks!


----------



## Simo (Aug 5, 2017)

I'd join as a guard! I've done a lot of RPs, but not a group one in ages. This skunk will keep those prisoners in line! No gun needed, even...

aw, invite expired. Well, maybe there's still room...lemme know!


----------



## Jack Belinski (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey, I just got the notification and the link expired, could you maybe sent the lazy woof another one? >w<


----------



## Taloorali (Aug 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> I'd join as a guard! I've done a lot of RPs, but not a group one in ages. This skunk will keep those prisoners in line! No gun needed, even...
> 
> aw, invite expired. Well, maybe there's still room...lemme know!


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Taloorali (Aug 6, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


Jack Belinski said:


> Hey, I just got the notification and the link expired, could you maybe sent the lazy woof another one? >w<


----------



## PinkBunBunny (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi! Im really new to rp on discord but I would be down to be a guard if you're still looking.


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 8, 2017)

i've been rping for a while and this definitely looks interesting, so im down! ;P I would like to get a nose in on what everyone else is playing before i decide who's the best fit


----------



## Hayes (Aug 9, 2017)

I'd be quite interested in rping in this plot. I'm up for putting my character in any position that needs filling, my discord is Hayes#6307 if you could DM me, thank you.


----------



## Taloorali (Aug 12, 2017)

PinkBunBunny said:


> Hi! Im really new to rp on discord but I would be down to be a guard if you're still looking.


As long as you're 18 or older we'd love to have you join us! 
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Taloorali (Aug 12, 2017)

Hayes said:


> I'd be quite interested in rping in this plot. I'm up for putting my character in any position that needs filling, my discord is Hayes#6307 if you could DM me, thank you.



Here you go! You're 18, right? 
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Taloorali (Aug 12, 2017)

YukiKoyuki said:


> i've been rping for a while and this definitely looks interesting, so im down! ;P I would like to get a nose in on what everyone else is playing before i decide who's the best fit


Here you go! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers Just as long as you're at least 18!


----------



## Hayes (Aug 12, 2017)

Taloorali said:


> Here you go! You're 18, right?
> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


Yes, and thank you for the link ^^


----------



## PinkBunBunny (Aug 12, 2017)

Taloorali said:


> As long as you're 18 or older we'd love to have you join us!
> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers



Sure am! Thank you !


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 16, 2017)

hey have you tried setting the invites to last longer? i keep missing the window.................. (and yes i am above 18!)


----------



## Hyystykk (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm interested in being a guard. Even if it's just a minor/side role.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 6, 2017)

I can be a guard!


----------



## ThyBlackReaper (Sep 6, 2017)

I am quite  interested even tho i can be shy sometimes.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm not guard material, but I could definitely be a prisoner, because I am a piece of shit.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jan 5, 2018)

Is it open for people rejoining?


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 6, 2018)

I think it's closed now, but I can ask Taloorali to confirm


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jan 6, 2018)

Okay


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 6, 2018)

Grimm Hund said:


> Okay



Yes it's gone now unfortunately


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jan 6, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Yes it's gone now unfortunately


Aww. Alright


----------



## Little_Luna (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm pretty interested, I'd play as a Guard as well, Fits my Character well as well. Little_Luna#3033


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 23, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Yes it's gone now unfortunately


Awww man, this could've been fun


----------

